# Flying Cockapoo!



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Thought I'd post some pics of Bess flying through the air in her haste to retrieve a stick the other day .... she just loves to run!




























and relaxing:


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Great pics!!!! You can just feel her excitement through the pictures. 

Sorry to put a dampner on things but did you recently read the thread about the dangers of throwing sticks? *Here* I would just hate to see anything nasty happening to a gorgeous cockapoo from a stick.


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Brilliant photos - Bess is gorgeous


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

flounder_1 said:


> Great pics!!!!
> 
> Sorry to put a dampner on things but did you recently read the thread about the dangers of throwing sticks? *Here*


Thanks Janet, I was aware, we hadn't taken a ball on this occasion and I did look at the stick my son was throwing to make sure it wasn't spiky or sharp. It was quite a small stick, as you can see from the last pics, and quite small throws, though you wouldn't believe it from looking at her! S x


----------



## Salfordnurse (May 4, 2011)

Look!!! up in the sky!!!
Is it a bird? Is it a plane?.....NO it's a Cockapoo!!!!

Fab pictures.

Interesting about the sticks as well. I've always been caution about using them with Poppy, 

maybe I should patent the idea of making sticks from Polypropylene. It's a type of plasticky material I think thats virtually indestructible (probably hasn't encountered a Cockerpoo yet) they use it for making some martial arts equipment like kendo swords and Bokkens

hmmmmm I can see a business idea taking off. Maybe i should have kept quiet...eeerrrr
Polypropylene dog sticks copyright Garner industries 2012. There that should do it

Simon and Poppy
(Poppy is thinking not another of his crazy idea's this is almost as bad as the bladder for oil tankers and the ketchup and mustard in one bottle)


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Sorry Simon - someone's beat you to it  

http://www.safestix.co.uk/

I'm really putting a dampner on everything today!!!


----------



## Salfordnurse (May 4, 2011)

grrrr
looks like it's back to the drawing board. maybe try an iPone app called iToilet. It uses GPS and maps on your phone to tell you where all the public toilets are and you can search by price, cleanliness and facilities etc

Simon and Poppy


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Oh what fab pictures!!!!

Think I would have to frame one of those


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

Great photos, mine usually come out a blurr of Bertie when he's bounding around!


----------



## EvaClareEva (Oct 11, 2011)

Fab photos xx


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Fab pics of Beds! She is lovely! X


----------



## Blaablaa (Dec 4, 2011)

Brilliant photos Sue - your timing's perfect!

Simon, I thought you were going to say "iToilet" an iPhone app for logging cockapoo puppies' pees & poos! Now that one would definitely be on my iPod!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

HAHAHAH aww great pictures!! It's SUPER BESS to the rescue.....saving lost sticks everywhere


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Amazing pictures! Can't wait to fly with Saffi


----------



## deb (Jun 23, 2011)

wow!!! great pic's.


----------



## loobylou (Nov 20, 2011)

Amazing photos - Charlie always comes out as a blur when i try to photograph him on the move! What camera are you using and shutter speed?


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

loobylou said:


> Amazing photos - Charlie always comes out as a blur when i try to photograph him on the move! What camera are you using and shutter speed?


Oh thanks, my son took the pics so I can't take the credit. It's a digital SLR camera, a basic entry level one, and was on sports mode which I guess has a faster shutter speed.


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Love those pics They are fantastic!


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Fab pictures!!


----------

